# Ferrari 360cs



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Did anyone see VBH test drive the above car on Fifth Gear?

That has to be THE most amazing sounding production road car I have heard. [smiley=dude.gif]

You simply would not require ICE !

Damian


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

I know - sounded superb!

If only I had a spare Â£130k...


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Yup. Autcar mentioned how good it sounds this week as well.

Does anybody else find the way she drives really annoying though? She tries to kick the back out ala Tiff, but does not possess the skill to produce those amazing drifts. It just makes here look crap if you ask me...


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I wonder what the anti-DSG brigade on this Forum would say about the Launch Control button...  Takes away driver skill apparently...

I know what you mean about VBH being a bit annoying. Have to say that she is starting to get on my nerves a bit. :-/


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

VBH. Would you?


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Nope [smiley=stop.gif]


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Nope Â [smiley=stop.gif]


A bit scraggy, but very dirty?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> VBH. Would you?


oh yes...


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

> VBH. Â Would you?


oh, yeah, of course ;D


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)




----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

Firstly, yes I would ;D

Secondly, I`ve never been all that keen on the 360 (it`s not a decision I`m likely to make anyway but there you go). Personally I think the 355 looks better. I`d have a Porsche 996 Turbo and keep the change.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Firstly, yes I would ;D
> 
> Secondly, I`ve never been all that keen on the 360 (it`s not a decision I`m likely to make anyway but there you go). Personally I think the 355 looks better. I`d have a Porsche 996 Turbo and keep the change.


Agreed on all counts. ;D


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

James that picture is not a fair representation of VBH - I have *never* seen her look as decent as that on Top / Fifth Gear !!! (photo studio's / paintbrushes do not a fair representation make).

I am a Ferrari fan, but agree the F355 is a purer design than the 360 and I may take the 996 Turbo over one. However, the new 360cs, is by all accounts a ltogether new beast and re-sets the standard....and that noise.....my god... ;D

Damian


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Would you pay Â£3500 for the stripe though?


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

> Would you pay Â£3500 for the stripe though?


Dunno..I'd prefer to see her with a 'Brazilian'


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> Dunno..I'd prefer to see her with a 'Brazilian' Â


lmao, nice


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> paintbrushes do not a fair representation make


Who let Yoda in?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Dunno..I'd prefer to see her with a 'Brazilian'


Here you go then..


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

> Who let Yoda in?


LOL ;D

Damian


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I've never really "got" Ferrari. It's always been Porsche for me. Even if money were no object, I'd rather have a 996 turbo than anything else (with the possible exception of a Zonda).


----------

